
Reddit, Stumbleupon, Del.icio.us and Hacker News Algorithms Exposed - DanielRibeiro
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/reddit-stumbleupon-delicious-and-hacker-news-algorithms-exposed
======
benologist
Sucks that HN has been bundled in with the other sites SEO and social jerks
target and manipulate.

